
Show HN: How lucky is your birthday when playing the lottery? - pjsullivan3
https://web.jackpocket.com/lucky-birthday
======
tugberkk
This looks like a good idea, but 1- why do you need my phone number? 2- i dont
want to share this website on my fb feed; but if I do not, I cannot see "any"
detail whatsoever.

------
sccxy
Looks like spam

